# Tyco Loco Shell to New Frame/Motor/Wheels



## bigzebra (Jun 8, 2010)

When my kiddo and I first got into model train (really not too long ago), I purchased a Tyco Silver Streak locomotive ~1970's vintage. 

Apparently the loco had been sitting in the box since new and not knowing any better, I just tossed it on the track. The gears were initially frozen, but I lubed them up. The loco worked somewhat until a gear kept coming out. Since then the operation is choppy at best. I contiunally have to push the gear back in. 

Giving in to frustration, I initially decided to give it to my five year old for him to keep in his room, but we both decided to attempt to take the shell and put it on a new frame/motor/wheels. 

I would like to know if any of you have any experience or pointers in effecting such an operation. Also what (quality) brands of engines will lend themselves for this change? I'm fairly mechanically inclined, but I am hoping for some direction on this endeavor. 

I would greatly appreciate any help or advice!!

eta: Although not my picture, here is a link to the train we have: http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/avatars/tyco silver.jpg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

We TYCO nuts remotor them with CD ROM motors, they work great...










...even though this is for a steam engine, the frames are identical.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

which gear inperticullarly is comiing out a picture would be useful. Also cleaning the brushes will make the engine run much smoother along with even more lube.


----------



## bigzebra (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you both for your quick responses. I'm out of town for the holidays, but when I return I'll try to grab a picture of the gear. IIRC, the gear is white and small. It's connected to a chrome rod. The gear pushes out and merely spins while at the same time not engaging the gears for the drive wheels.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

BigZ,

Yup, common problem with Tyco PowerTorque motors. I have several that run rough and squeal while running, I just haven't found time to remotor them yet.

Shay's idea, IMHO, is the best way to take care of the problem. 

There is actually a Tyco forum that has a section dedicated to remotoring Tyco engines...

Post pics of your progress..:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------

